# Memory cannot be read error counter strike!!



## Tupac (Jul 29, 2009)

This is really making me mad. I have a perfectly good computer i have a radeon 9600 seriese graphics and kingston rams like 512 thats all i know i am not a expert at computers or anything. But when i start up counter strike i get this error 

The Instruction At "0x5ed2aed8" refrenced memory at "0x00000564". The memory could not be "read" 
Click on Ok to terminate the program

I tryed like everything ive researched i tryed switching the rams still not working and i tryed going to there supposrt website and doing everything still nothing. I got rid of 3rd party stuff like google and yahoo search bars....Its really annoying im 15 and i really want to play this game cas i payed good money for it. I dont know what to do. Can it be because i downloaded this ATI software thing? I have this ATI catalyst control center on my desktop. I downloaded that for this other game Guild Wars and it worked but i dont play it anymore should i delete it and see if it works? Please help me out. Thanks guys


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

hello and welcome to TSF

download the latest directx 9.0C from my signature
also download the latest drivers for your video card from here:
http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownlo...px?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.24&lang=English
download the Full software: 72 MB


----------



## Tupac (Jul 29, 2009)

*Few problems*

Ok i finally got counter strike to work...i deleted this ati thing but counterstrike runs in a small window it sed my video thing does not support it....and now my computer seems wierd like when i scroll up or down its not smooth anymore it looks like its skipping. I have a radeon 9600 series whats the problem


----------



## Tupac (Jul 29, 2009)

*Radeon 9600 series driver*

Where can i download this?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Few problems*

you can not delete this ATI thing, cause this "thing" is your video card driver
I posted the link to the latest drivers for your video card in that other thread
download it and install it, it should fix the problem


----------



## Tupac (Jul 29, 2009)

*Radeon 9600 series*

When i play gunbound this game or counter strike....Gunbound first has this error where its saying i need 3d somthing and driver....I dont know where to get that....and counter strike runs in this smal window...its really ticking me off


----------



## Tupac (Jul 29, 2009)

*Counter strike runs in small window HELP!*

When i run counter strike it runs in a small window. I cant enlarge it or anything what is the problem how do i fix it


----------



## Terex (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Radeon 9600 series*

You need to download the ATI Catalyst Control Center.

http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx

That page should guide you through everything. If you have any other questions, please reply. 

Edit: Didn't realize your question had been answered in a previous thread. Thanks Rockmaster. - and now the threads have merged.


----------



## mibnelius (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Radeon 9600 series*

Assuming you're running XP home or Pro x86, this is a link for your driver installer:
https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/9-3_xp32_dd.exe

For CS, go to Options > Video and uncheck "Run in window"


----------

